# OPK - Line nearly as dark as control line, then very light again?



## PetiteMoi

Hi girls

I had a light line on Mon, Tue and Wed, then a tiny bit darker (but a lot lighter than control line) on Thurs, then VERY nearly as dark as the control line on Fri, then lighter again on Sat and Sun. Does that mean it was my surge? Or did it not happen?! :shrug: this is the first time I've used them so I've no idea what to make of this! Time wise I should be ov'ing around now (af is quite irregular, 29-35 days) and I had ewcm on Fri...


----------



## DragonMummy

SOunds like that was it hun! Did you get in on time???


----------



## MrsJD

What time of the day did you test hun? Reason I'm asking is sometimes we miss our surge. On that note, you had ewcm on friday, the day your line was nearly as dark, so I reckon you should take fridays as a positive.

You would have ovulated upto 48 hours after that.

Good luck!

X


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM hun - yes we did in that case, both Sat and Sun am :D x

MrsJD - Thanks! I tried to test around the same time everyday, around 6-7pm... I will count Fri as the surge day this month I think - hoping that I would have missed the 'real' surge! x


----------



## MrsJD

PetiteMoi said:


> DM hun - yes we did in that case, both Sat and Sun am :D x
> 
> MrsJD - Thanks! I tried to test around the same time everyday, around 6-7pm... I will count Fri as the surge day this month I think - hoping that I would have missed the 'real' surge! x

Hey hun, that's quite late in the day. Best time to test is between 2pm & 4pm so I reckon friday was defo your positive test :happydance:

XX


----------



## achekh8707

you probably caught your LH on it's way up, missed testing right as you had the surge, and then took another after it had begun coming back down. - or so I have read, that is very common.


----------



## knightowl82

My opk testing is like that, it starts out very faint and then as I get closer to my O-time, it gets darker and darker. It usually stays dark for about a day then fades back to faint. I did have an opk test positive(as dark as the control) then the next day it was faint then the next day it was positive again:wacko: it's enough to make you just bang your head on the toilet paper dispencer.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks girls!!! Sounds like that could be it then! Fingers crossed xx

knightowl - sounds very annoying! Sometimes your body just seems to be out to get you :( How long have you used OPK's for?


----------



## knightowl82

PetiteMoi said:


> Thanks girls!!! Sounds like that could be it then! Fingers crossed xx
> 
> knightowl - sounds very annoying! Sometimes your body just seems to be out to get you :( How long have you used OPK's for?

Hmm only for about 2 months, so far it's going pretty well, no BFP yet but I'm hoping for one in August:thumbup: They are making it easier to see a pattern(if there is one) to the days that I ovulate.


----------



## Franki83

OMG i had this last night!!!! 
you see i always find (after 10 months) that i get my surges towards late at night....
you see it was very dark, but just not as dark as control line.... im wondering if that could be my surge???
well, we bd few times last night, just for a nice change... amazing wot a nice little negligee and candles can do, lol
so im hoping fingers crossed... fertility monitor for next month if this one hasnt worked... but hey... PMA!!!!


----------



## BabyDancer34

I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds this all confusing! I got a faint line on my OPK last Thursday (but test instructions say that's negative!?) then nothing day after. Was day 14 of 28-30 day cycle. EWCM on day of 'faint' band. Not sure about temp rise either as got my thermometer 2 days later (yes new to this still).Temperature is rising at moment but only been charting temp for 3 days. Was this it do you reckon? If so I think we're covered but have not dried up yet and have period crampy type pains today. CONFUSED !!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Babydancer - arrgh it's all so confusing and frustrating isn't it! I might ask my doctor about these tests and if a faint line can means a surge as long as it's stronger than the rest of the month. But I'll bet any doctor would just advice not to use the tests and "just relax and let it take its time" - as if! ;)


----------



## BabyDancer34

Yeah I don't think Drs like us ladies taking control - although I guess a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing? I've been letting nature take it's course of a year now and so far no BFP! I'll keep testing maybe I'm going to ovulate later at say CD 19 or 20?? Who knows?!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Yeah I would def keep testing throughout the month just in case and then you'll have a pattern after a while...they say you can seek help if you haven't become pg after 1 year of actively ttc..I think I might do that after a year xx


----------



## BabyDancer34

Yeah - we've not been 'actively' trying though I suppose? This is the first month we've really gone for it so I reckon I'll give it 6 months. Good luck to you - wish you lots of baby dust.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Lots of babydust back at ya!


----------



## DragonMummy

I pretty much get a faint line all the time as it's always present, it's the surge we're after rather than the line itself (although as with HPT's, a line is a line it gets confusing...)

I reckon you got it though. 


Twice in the am??? I miss morning sex.... Toddlers make it impossible!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks DM - that makes sense so let's hope that's true! Hehe yup no kids to disturb here yet - we'll see how much harder it gets with the second one :winkwink:


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls...ive heard everybody that are using opks talk about your surge. Im still not really sure what that is or means???:dohh: Could someone please take a min and explain.:blush:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Well I'm still very new so I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but it's the surge (increase in hormone) that triggers ovulation, so once you get your surge its your most fertile couple of days, as you then ovulate :shrug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

pinkandfluffy said:


> Well I'm still very new so I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but it's the surge (increase in hormone) that triggers ovulation, so once you get your surge its your most fertile couple of days, as you then ovulate :shrug:

I'm very new to this as well, but that's how I've understood it too.


----------



## luv2jig

This is my first month using OPK and it's so frustrating! So many negatives...on Friday the line was much darker than all the previous ones but not as dark as the test line and on Saturday (noon-ish) it was definitely as dark as the test line. 

Does this mean my true positive OPK was Saturday?

Also, I'm usually exactly 28 days...does O'ing at day 19-20 seem totally weird?


----------



## BabyDancer34

DragonMummy said:


> I pretty much get a faint line all the time as it's always present, it's the surge we're after rather than the line itself (although as with HPT's, a line is a line it gets confusing...)
> 
> I reckon you got it though.
> 
> 
> Twice in the am??? I miss morning sex.... Toddlers make it impossible!

Thanks Dragonmummy. I'm still a bit confused. I get either no line or faint line and no dark line........ I'm pretty sure I ovulated as my temps now gone up and it looks like I Ov'd Sat after faint band Thurs - would tie in? I also got a bit of spotting sat/sun - Ovulation spotting? Now starting to dry up....we'll see if temp keeps going up tomorrow. I'm sure it will all become clearer after 2-3 months of charting.


----------



## BabyDancer34

luv2jig said:


> This is my first month using OPK and it's so frustrating! So many negatives...on Friday the line was much darker than all the previous ones but not as dark as the test line and on Saturday (noon-ish) it was definitely as dark as the test line.
> 
> Does this mean my true positive OPK was Saturday?
> 
> Also, I'm usually exactly 28 days...does O'ing at day 19-20 seem totally weird?

Hi, It's bizarre! We're on pretty much the same cycle and I've had the same dilemma. I guess it's drummed into us that day 14 is where it's at?!! I'm reckoning I O'd at day 16 now I've got more temperature data but didn't get a strong OPK band. 

Day 19/20 is ok on a 28 day cycle but it is said that if you have a short luteal phase this might affect implantation. BUT I looked this up and found plenty of BFPs after a short luteal phase.

Who knows?!!


----------



## luv2jig

Thanks BabyDancer! My last 4 cycles have been 28 but they have been 27 and as long as 31...so maybe it's one of the longer ones this time...I think I'll wait to test until Aug. 5th...if I can hold out that long :) Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28772f


----------



## Pammy31

ok ladies I have been using opk's for 2 months and around possible oving time twice a day. my opk never gets as dark as the control line.... I fear I may not be ovulating. I have only just started charting. please help.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1342587600z2z10z34z19.png

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, mrsmoomoo, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------

